# Krone Fortima vrs Comprima?



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

Does anyone use either of these 
Krone round baler models? What are the differences in the two models? I have looked at their website and all I could tell was the Comprima has a hydraulic something to clear the machine of clumps?
Thanks, Tom.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Krone1 will be able to tell you all about them.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

The Fortima is a variable chamber baler, available in 4x5 or 4x6. It is the successor to the Vario-Pack. Updated monitor, new styling, 4 twine tie system, Some changes on the chain idler system. Seems to be a really good baler, except for the new twine tie system, which can be a bit cantankerous. The net works well though. Really an aggressive baler and makes a good, tight bale.

The Comprima is our newest series of balers. It is available in a variable chamber model or as a size adjustable fixed chamber model. Where the Fortima has drive chains and slats, the Comprima has rubber cog belts and slats. We only received a few here in the U.S. this year and the feedback on the units we have out has been extremely positive. I haven't spent a lot of time with the Comprima but I think it is going to be a good model for us. It is a smooth, fast, baler with a lot of capacity.

We have have the hydraulic reverser as a factory option since the Vario-Pack came out but we don't order them on there. Even I have to try to plug one of them....HA!

Both the Fortima and the Comprima really shine in tough conditions.

I will be glad to send you some Literature on both models if you will shoot me your address.


----------



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you Krone1. I will send you my info. 
I see the differences between them but is one better than the other? 
Is one faster than the other? Both look like great balers.
Thanks again, Tom.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Tom, the Vario Pack/Fortima series has been a really good baler series for us and it appears the Comprima is going to be a good machine also. I haven't spend much stick time on the Comprima and haven't had the two together in the same field conditions to compare one against the other. The Comprima is designed to be be a faster, higher capacity machine. The pickup speed and feed roller speeds have been increased. All the feed channels have been made larger. Our test/ service people (and customers) who have run the Comprima have been impressed with it. I thought it was a very smooth, quite machine. With the crop conditions I ran them in I wasn't able to get a feel for the capacity.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm sorry that I don't know how to provide a link to this, but if you will go to youtube and type in Robert Folkerts Krone comprima, several vids will pop up and you can see exactly what the comprima will do, both in silage and dry hay. This man puts them to the test. I like the one titled krone comprima baling in new zeland, at 1:24 you can watch it eat hay.


----------



## Mglr (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you for all the info. Does anyone use the 210 model? How much would a 4 x 6.75 bale weigh? Do the knives make the chopped hay bales weigh more?
Thanks, Tom...


----------

